# Is there anything you haven't tried in your soap?



## artisan soaps (Sep 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Rosey (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL love it!

What did she say?


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 7, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Sep 7, 2009)

.....hmmmmm.....I haven't tried snails either.....?!  Okay, I promise I won't :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 7, 2009)

I was going to say there's many things I haven't tried...YET.  But snails are not on the to try list.   He's cute for a snail.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

I really like Gary , what a cutie patootie .
I haven't tried a lot of things yet , mostly veggies and fruit .

Kitn


----------



## pops1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have never thought of snails as cute but Gary is a real cutie.
My adventures into soap additives has been an interesting experiences,mostly bad ones.I have a bad habit of reading the recipe after it goes wrong  
My husband has a philosophy that goes "If all else fails read the instructions"l am always having a go at him for it so please nobody tell him that the strange lumps and bumps in my soap aren't  suppose to be there


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, I have not tried Malt Combing's but I am hoping this will be similar to Oatmeal. Still more leftovers from past hobbies. (rearing calves)


----------



## carebear (Sep 10, 2009)

so far I haven't tried any bodily fluids.  I know others have soaped with breast milk, tho.

urine, maybe?
and isn't there some sort of rain-forest beer made with saliva?


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I will stick with making soap out of edible ingredients and I am about 50 years too old for breast milk.


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 10, 2009)

I will never disrespect another snail, now that I have met Gary.


----------



## IanT (Sep 13, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> I've been driving everyone nuts with all my "soap talk" so it was no surprise when a friend emailed me back asking if there was "anything you haven't tried in your soap?"
> 
> My response:
> 
> ...



lol you are funny! ....


I try things as they pop into my mind


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 13, 2009)

that's too weird.  i just ran across the breast milk soap the other day, and now i read this (i didn't actually watch the video, just fyi)

that's like, just wrong.  i'm a male, but even if i was a woman and had breast milk, i wouldn't use it on myself, and definitely wouldn't sell it (although i know there are breastmilk fetishers).

i care what reason you can come up with, it's just not right.  no changing my mind on this one.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 13, 2009)

..


----------



## dandelion (Sep 13, 2009)

He may have been talking about the breast milk soap video, which I did watch.  I don't think there is a human body fluid or substance "rich" enough to add to soap, including breast milk which is pretty watery.

I loved soaping a banana, and goat milk and most recently tomato.  Nothing else is "calling' me yet.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 14, 2009)

I have actually seen soap somewhere that contained the saliva (or something???) from snails.
Apparently it has some kind of therapeutic benefits.
And no, I'm not joking.
I'll see if I can find it.

Incidentally, when i first started soaping, I'd soap anything, if it was edible it got soaped, if it was for skin it got soaped. If it was exfoliating, added colour, lather, fragrance, sparkels,  anything, it got soaped. If it was a milk of any kind it got soaped. I've even made oat milk, rice milk, and of course soaped them.
These days I'm happy with my olive, palm , coconut recipe. 
Back to basics for me.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 14, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 14, 2009)

Artisan, apparently that's the "Cycle of a Soaper".
We all come full circle eventually.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

So true Chrissy , so true . 

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 15, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> so far I haven't tried any bodily fluids.  I know others have soaped with breast milk, tho.
> 
> urine, maybe?
> and isn't there some sort of rain-forest beer made with saliva?



Welll,another forum has been discussing the merits of racoon pee soap! Innnterestinggg!?!  :shock:  (Hunters use it)


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder if this pee soap removes the human scent? Best not to hunt critters that eat Racoons me thinks. There might be a use for those bags of pulverized sheep manure in my back shed after all.


----------



## polarbearforge (Oct 1, 2009)

When I first heard of adding silk to soap, I raided my girlfriend's fibre storage and made a few batches with silk.  

But then I started thinking, ya know, there's all this other fiber around, too.  I wonder if that will work?  So I took some of the alpaca fibre (we have four of them and one llama) and made a batch with it just like I had with the silk.

I didn't scent the alpaca fibre batch, or the first silk batch.  It is really difficult to tell them apart!  I kept them on separate shelves, and that's the only way that I'm able to tell them apart.  

I've been using the alpaca for a shaving soap (face and head) and other than a desire to spit when I'm agitated, it's a really nice soap.

Jamie


----------

